# Sleep Walking (Seizure) Dog



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This poor dog is now a headline joke on yahoo. The owner still insists the dog is sleep walking. ](*,)

They are calling it a video sensation!


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

If you notice at the top of the Yahoo page, it is sponsored by Purina of all things.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dwyras Brown said:


> If you notice at the top of the Yahoo page, it is sponsored by Purina of all things.


I did not notice that. I was too shocked. Yesterday I thought we had a ignorant owner that once tipped off might take the dog to the vet.

I was wrong apparently!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope that other folks with sense are going to post.

I don't care what the morons there think of me. I do care that it becomes apparent that a lot of people are disgusted and believe the owner to be cruelly negligent.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I hope that other folks with sense are going to post.
> 
> I don't care what the morons there think of me. I do care that it becomes apparent that a lot of people are disgusted and believe the owner to be cruelly negligent.


It's truly amazing that the video selected was the one where he crashed into the wall.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Added a response at youtube, though not sure it will help the dog. A lot of people seem to think it's hilarious.:-? ](*,) 

I laugh at my dogs when they do goofy things, but laughing at that is disturbing to me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I sent a note to Yahoo, for all the good it will do (none).


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

I emailed yahoo, too. Also commented on the video.

Like has already been said, though, nobody will listen.

There is another video on youtube that is actually worse, IMO.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I just e-mailed the link to our neurology professor, who is one of the top experts on canine epilepsy, to get his professional opinion. Poor dog... 

This one of the same dog looks like he's coming out of a seizure at the by the dazed look at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QrGDmJdaeI&feature=related


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Man!!!

Youtuber's get pissed when you say bizkit is having a seizure.#-o


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I just e-mailed the link to our neurology professor, who is one of the top experts on canine epilepsy, to get his professional opinion. Poor dog...


What's your first impression, Maren?

Please post back with what the neurology progessor says.

I've only seen 3 dogs have grand mals. All looked like this.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never seen a dog seize in person (thankfully?) and neurology is not my strong suit. ;-) However, we've had some lectures on seizures and epilepsy, particularly in pharmacology last semester concerning the drugs that control the seizures (you are controlling the signs of epilepsy with medical management, but not the underlying cause). Based more so on the YouTube video I posted that shows another, I kind of suspect it based particularly on this dog's behavior after the episode. It is acting really "out of it" for a good while. A dog or human that was dreaming would not likely react to waking up like that, so it seems like the so-called post ictal behavior. Our neurology professor created this webpage describing the basics if anyone wants to read more...

http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/basics/basics_index.html


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Added a response at youtube, though not sure it will help the dog. A lot of people seem to think it's hilarious.:-? ](*,)
> 
> I laugh at my dogs when they do goofy things, but laughing at that is disturbing to me.


Me, too. Kind of like the video of the dog attacking it's own leg while chewing on a bone that was a hit sensation not only online but on TV, too. :-o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've never seen a dog seize in person (thankfully?) and neurology is not my strong suit. ;-) However, we've had some lectures on seizures and epilepsy, particularly in pharmacology last semester concerning the drugs that control the seizures (you are controlling the signs of epilepsy with medical management, but not the underlying cause). Based more so on the YouTube video I posted that shows another, I kind of suspect it based particularly on this dog's behavior after the episode. It is acting really "out of it" for a good while. A dog or human that was dreaming would not likely react to waking up like that, so it seems like the so-called post ictal behavior. Our neurology professor created this webpage describing the basics if anyone wants to read more...
> 
> http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/basics/basics_index.html


 
We had a German ShortHair Pointer that had seizures. Although her seizures occured while she was awake, her post seizure behavior was identical to this dog's. The owners of the dog in the video would have to be too stupid to even operate a video camera not to recognize this for what it is. They just don't care.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This dog is now all over the internet. I typed "funny sleepwalking dog". Many sites are now running the video.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I had my post deleted. 

Now I re-posted, and saved it to copy and re-paste. All I care about now is for the moron running the camera to realize that 25% of the posts are now horrified. (And they are, on the site I posted to, that David linked.)


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

My Great Pyrenees had a seizure in his sleep and this is exactly what it looked liked, the only difference was that my pyr was screaming. After he stopped, he got up and stood there just like the dog in the video. My vet was sure there was a tumor on his brain, and his life ended very shortly after that.

These people are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Since I got bombarded through my own website, I am thinking of posting these links to these vids on my site and raising hell.....anyone want to send comments that I can put under the links on my page? 
Since the concerned comments are being deleted everywhere else, I think it is only fair we get our say and it gets seen!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Since I got bombarded through my own website, I am thinking of posting these links to these vids on my site and raising hell.....anyone want to send comments that I can put under the links on my page?
> Since the concerned comments are being deleted everywhere else, I think it is only fair we get our say and it gets seen!!!!


OK.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Yup... something about watching my old dog have her first grand mal seizure and then seize repeatedly before I could get her to a vet to euthanize her makes this so not funny.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Yup... something about watching my old dog have her first grand mal seizure and then seize repeatedly before I could get her to a vet to euthanize her makes this so not funny.



Please flag it on YouTube. I just did.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It was on ABC news. Along with the anchors saying "the dog is fine" and its "obviously chasing a rabbit." :twisted:

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=7007371


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay, here was his response after I sent him the original link:



> Maren
> Thanks for sending that link. This looks like the disorder called REM without atonia in the veterinary and experimental literature and REM sleep behavioral disorder in human medicine. REM sleep is the phase when we dream and in both animals and humans, brain activity during REM looks just like wakefulness. Motor commands that come from the cortex during that phase of sleep are blocked in the brainstems so that they don't get translated into movements. Animals with the disorder don't have that block so their "dreams" (assuming dogs have the same subjective experiences we do) get translated into movements. Sometimes those movements can be pretty violent and confused with seizures. Notice though that this dog just appears to wake up when he slams into the wall. A dog with a seizure would keep going until the seizure ended. I have some videos of examples of both if you would like to see them sometime.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Dennis O'Brien DVM PhD
> ...


And here was his response after I sent the second (where the dog looked more out of it):



> He does look a bit dazed, but not as bad as the typical post-ictal dog. Also the movements are too well organized for a seizure, they have more the character of the REM disorder. We’ll have some videos of seizures during the lectures and you can compare them to these and I can show you some others that will underscore the differences.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Dennis O'Brien DVM PhD
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!! :-\"


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Huh...
I thought that it was a little odd that he would come right out of it when he hit the wall like that, too.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool, Maren. Thanks for posting his thoughts on this.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You're welcome! Even if it's not a seizure, I'd still put the video camera down long enough to get the dog in for a full neuro workup, physical, and blood work. But obviously getting hits on YouTube are way more important. :roll: Not to mention I'd probably have the dog sleep in a (padded?) crate so he doesn't hurt himself flailing around!


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> You're welcome! Even if it's not a seizure, I'd still put the video camera down long enough to get the dog in for a full neuro workup, physical, and blood work. But obviously getting hits on YouTube are way more important. :roll: Not to mention I'd probably have the dog sleep in a (padded?) crate so he doesn't hurt himself flailing around!


Yeah, you'd figure they'd do somthing.

Seizure or not, the dog is still freaked the hell out when it comes to. Thats the worst part, IMO.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting thread, and I learned a bit. 

Thanks for posting your prof's email, Maren.

Poor dog.


----------

